Ask HN: How do you find beta users for your product? - startupflix
======
fuball63
Here's a list of places to post your product:
[https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup](https://github.com/mmccaff/PlacesToPostYourStartup)

Meetups work well too, especially for B2B and niche products, since a lot of
people going to meetups are going for the same reason you are; to show off
their thing.

Disclaimer: I'm starting on this journey myself and these are the things I've
found limited success with thus far.

------
biswajitsharma
It probably depends on the type of product.

Few Options: 1\. Friends, Family, Colleagues etc. Although, I do not prefer
this option, as friends and known colleagues tend to be sugar coat their
feedback, and that is not something you want.

2\. One of them right here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/show](https://news.ycombinator.com/show)

3\. If you can showcase your product on KickStarter or other crowd funding -
brilliant, as it also kind of proves people will be willing to pay for your
product in future.

4\. Meetup Groups etc, walk into these groups, if you find people who would
fall into your target profile. Do not hesitate to politely ask, if they would
like to have a look.

5\. If you have a target list, offer them free access, with a concise email or
some other medium.

tl;dr: Anywhere you can see right people, offer.

~~~
vrk7bp
I’m in the same position, trying to extend beyond friends and family for beta
users to get a better understanding of whether or not I’m building the right
things.

It’s probably worth adding [https://betalist.com](https://betalist.com) to
this list as well.

